# vacuum degassing with a stir plate vortex?



## BernardSmith (Sep 8, 2013)

I was speaking to a friend who is a chemist and he suggested that it should be easier to extract CO2 with a vacuum if I used a stir plate under the carboy to create a vortex, thus creating a greater surface area for the vacuum to pull from. I don't own a stir plate but I wonder if anyone in this forum who uses a stir plate for , say, prepping the yeast has ever placed a stir plate under a five gallon carboy filled with wine. I can see a small stir plate stirring 1000 ml of liquid but are the magnets powerful enough to move five gallons of liquid?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2013)

I did try this a long time ago - It was a real pain considering the carboy could not actually sit on the plate due to how heavy it is. Also the inside of the carboy was not perfectly smooth and I was afraid of being under vacuum that there could be possible breakage - so thats when I discovered just splash racking actually took out the most CO2 under vacuum


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, Thanks Steve, Splash racking would have the same effect - providing a large surface area. I will need to tweak my tubing to enable the wine to run down the wall of the carboy.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2013)

I do have a pic of it on my accessory page - I believe it is only 14 dollars comes with the 2 hole tapered bung ready to go - includes shipping


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 8, 2013)

The image on your accessory page looks very similar to the tapered bung with two pieces of semi rigid tubing used in the bottling set-up. Is this the same shape of tubing that would effectively splash rack?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> The image on your accessory page looks very similar to the tapered bung with two pieces of semi rigid tubing used in the bottling set-up. Is this the same shape of tubing that would effectively splash rack?



It is actually the 6.5 tapered 2 - hole bung - the one for bottling is much smaller. The shape of the hose is similar - the hose is 3/8 od diameter so it fits on your standard racking tubing


----------

